# When to start training young birds?



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Due to the racing ban, a young flyer said his young birds just started routing out and in a week he was going to start road training them to get a head start on the young bird season. A couple of other fellows said he was messing up. They went on to say that he should loft fly through the beginning of July and start road training later since our first races start middle end of August. Reasoning was the birds would be older and smarter and his losses would be less. Another fellow said start earlier and the road training would make them smarter when leaving the pack to come home as our lofts are way offline from the rest of our combine. We have to have tough smart birds to leave the majority and get to our lofts. So racers what is the opinion, road train early? Or late? Thanks, Jim


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Generally,most guys train 4 or 5 weeks before the 1st race...Getting the birds out to 75/100 miles is the key...Long end guys train out to 100 miles....Short end guys train to 75/85 miles....*Good Luck,West Virginia Jim !!!.*.............Alamo


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeonjim said:


> Due to the racing ban, a young flyer said his young birds just started routing out and in a week he was going to start road training them to get a head start on the young bird season. A couple of other fellows said he was messing up. They went on to say that he should loft fly through the beginning of July and start road training later since our first races start middle end of August. Reasoning was the birds would be older and smarter and his losses would be less. Another fellow said start earlier and the road training would make them smarter when leaving the pack to come home as our lofts are way offline from the rest of our combine. We have to have tough smart birds to leave the majority and get to our lofts. So racers what is the opinion, road train early? Or late? Thanks, Jim


They do grow more savvy with age, but the loft flying is what builds muscle for them to make the trip back, letting them loft fly saves the keeper time and gas , as long as they are flying they are getting stronger and building stamina . Just like a cyclist does on a stationary bike, he's moving that's what matters. I know some who don't even road train , but loft fly for a good three months, and first release is the race. Genetics brings them home, they just need to be strong enough to do it.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

if he have the gas money i dont see why not ..they will learn to be in the training crate and learn to fly home at a earlier age..just dont push them too hard and too far at once
1mile,3mile,5mile,7mile,10mile just so they can learn..they dont have the physical muscle to do those longer toss yet 


(my thought) just like our kids these days we want them to have a early start in school so they will be already ready for school.

this year my older ybs born in Jan already been out to 55mile twice already, ill wait till my younger one catch up first before i go out any farther


----------



## Ross P (Jan 10, 2015)

Always as as young as possible. BUT use judgement and start with short tosses until you know your flocks capabilities.
The learning curve, at least in my experience goes WAY down, the older they get. IF they are truly "TRIPPING" as I have always heard it called, 2 mi. is nothing 5 mi. is not that much, they start thinking harder at 20 but, IF they are tripping 30 to 45 mins. they should do 40 mi. if they are like Homers i have always had. DRP.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Joe Rotondo.....One of the best,in his book....1st toss 40 miles....But beware.....He bred birds in Dec/Jan....He would breed 75/80 or more....He only wanted about 60 to race...So he said,I go 40 miles,and I lose 20/25 dead heads....If you want to lose 25/30% of your babies,you go 40 miles...If not,you start at 3/5 miles,and work your way out to 75/100 miles.....Alamo


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I did that for years start off with a 35 or 40 mile toss, in the past few years I started with short tosses. It works out about the same by the time you get out to 250 miles you have lost about the same amount of birds. I was always told "you lose a lot of good birds that way", and they are rite but you don't lose the great birds, and that's what you really want are the great birds. JMO
Dave


----------



## dannynova1972 (Oct 20, 2021)

Everyone has their ways..
But 2to3 weeks.
When they start to route..
I use to take them out.
Show my birds.
That they born to race.
Am not the one trying.
To see them fly around..
And to my experience. 
Show them my area..
am happy happy with that..
Then I LET THEM.
REST MORE.
BECAUSE Y.B GET BURN OUT.
SO TAKING.CARE OF THE FEATHERS. 
MUCHO BATH.
THEN HERE AN THEIR.
I TOIK THEM OUT.
ONE MOTH BEFORE RACE.
I TOOK THEM OUT.
SO THEY COULD LEARN.
THE RACE ROUTE. 
DONT TELL NO BODY..
BUT WON MY FIRST RACE..
1993 VICTORY LOFT..


----------

